#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Νέες ρυθμίσεις, κρατήσεις στα Δώρα και τον τόκο για εκπρόθεσμη καταβολή εισφορών από 01.01.2013 και μετά

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...B5%CF%84%CE%AC.

----------

